# Logan Grimnar



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is the first model I've done for my Space Wolves A-Team army (check out the Army Lists area for a more detailed explanation-- basically, Logan Grimnar is Hannibal, Njal Stormcaller is Peck, Ragnar Blackmane is Murdoch, and Arjac Rockfist is Mr. T/ B.A. Barachus) and they're all in a single drop pod. They're all going to have a stylized "A" as a pack marking, instead of what they'd normally have (in Grimnar's case, his personal heraldry) on their right shoulder pad.

I'm not really happy with how the Axe Morkai came out, and the pelt seems a little iffy-- I may go over it with another drybrush of a light grey. The entire model was done using the contents of the Space Wolves Wolf Guard Terminators box, without any extra components or green stuff. Just a bit of cutting for pose purposes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

+rep i love it other then the snow...........It doesnt look right. Try puting some glue ontop then lightly sprinkle the GW snow powder. (Or bakeing soda)

p>s. i will give u rep when it lets me...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The snow is white glue with baking soda... I guess it's just the picture. But, thanks!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> The snow is white glue with baking soda... I guess it's just the picture. But, thanks!


no no no no im talking make it look like frost =D it makes it really neat >=D


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I follow-- there's already snow effects on the base. The base was done with a basecoat of Khemri brown, then drybrushed with the Reaper Master Series equivalent of Bleached Bone, then washed with Devlan Mud. Then, I applied a bit of white glue to the splotches of snow, and dipped the base in a tub of baking soda. Due to the odd nature of the baking soda, some of it stuck to the base where there was no glue, even after shaking it off-- so there's an overall uneven snow-covered appearance.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work on the painting, and definitely an original idea for the squad.

Have to ask though, where's his cigar?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Curing, actually. I took a tiny bit of paper clip and sculpted the cigar out of green stuff around it. I'm leaving it for 24 hours just to be sure, because it's small enough that the slightest smudge will destroy all the detail.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you use more water in your paint it will give out smoother effectes. As for Metal frost work id try doing NMM with some whiter highlights on it. But dont forget the water!


----------

